# Large skin tag excision



## sjsantjer (May 31, 2012)

We have a patient with a 6cm x 2cm inflamed Acrochordon(skin tag) on the chest. The Acrochordon was excised with scissors. Pathology came back Acrochordon (fibroepithelial polyp). Doctor doesn't feel that code 11200 is appropriate do to the size of the Acrochordon.  What code would you use? Thanks for your help.


----------



## DeeCPC (May 31, 2012)

Doesn't matter what size it is it is still a skin tag.


----------

